# Constipation & Bowel Shyness



## Debra Grossfield (May 13, 2003)

Anyone experience NOT being able to go AT ALL (most often with constipation but even with the trots) if anyone is awake & within ear shot? Even if you are in a private bathroom (as in a friends home) and the door is closed?


----------



## Linda mac (Feb 24, 2002)

Yes Deeg, I have. I have IBS-D and am always in horrors that I might leave a bad smell, or that people would hear me if I had a lot of gas. A couple of years back I got so uptight about it that I started having panic attacks.I now take Lomotil for the "D' and occasionally Xanax for the panic, but I still want to be private when I have to go!!!Luilu


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2003)

That sort of situation used to bother me more than it does these days. I never resist an urge to go, because if I do, I end up getting sick as in vomiting.... so I really have no choice... when I gotta go.... I gotta go. I DO carry air fresheners around with me and I flush a lot







I've noticed that the hypnotherapy has helped me to relax more and let go in such situations than what I was able to do before. Evie


----------



## Kathy Sicherman (Sep 11, 2002)

I am a very modest person and am totaly embarassed when I have to use a public washroom. It's the height of humiliation fo me. I wish someone would invent a disposable 'bag' that you could use, that would mask the noise and the odor, that you could fit beneath yourself and flush away after. There has to be something out there, I'm sure there are a lot more like me.- also, why not a thin pair of rubber pants one could wear comfortable that would those moments when you sometimes feel you are losing control and just need something to keep you from total embarrasment till you can get to some private place to change. Those big ungainly pads with the pants attached are heavy and cumbersome and often are way more than a person needs


----------



## KatieCC (Aug 27, 2002)

Is it the noise you're embaressed about?I have Ulcerative Colitis and because of the surgery I've had, I have to go the the bathroom 10x a day and it's always VERY loud and gassy.I have to use public bathrooms alot, and I like them either totally empty or very crowded... when it's crowded I figure what the heck, no one will know it's me!When there's just a couple other people in there, usually I wait till someone flushes and then let it out, the flushing noise covers up the sounds I make







also the hand dryers sometimes make alot of noise, or people talking loudly. If all else fails, you can make coughing noises, or flush your own toilet while you're going (although I don't reccomend that one, you might get wet if you're sitting and flushing at the same time)At someones house, I like to use the bathroom that's not near the room everyone's in (like the upstairs bathroom, or the basement one, whatever) if that's not possible, I turn on the faucet while I go, or use the flushing or coughing trick. I hope this helps...Kate


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2003)

Kate.... I LOVE your name !! It is so poetic !! Assume your avatar is also your real pic?Oh... and some good points regarding "noise"....







I personally do whatever I have to do and make no apologies for it. In fact, I often make jest of it instead...







Evie


----------

